#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Dúvidas sobre provedor

## Luistec

Olá sou novo aqui, bom estou iniciando um pequeno provedor via rádio, criando planos bem baratos e básicos tipo, 1MG até 5MG no máximo, pois aqui onde moro a internet é muito cara, os caras "donos" dos megas provedores estão cobrando 200 reais por instalação achei isso não muito legal, bom estou usando Mikrotik o sistema Mikrotik, deste controle de banda etc equipamento "meia boca" pois equipamentos suporta no máximo 15 clientes, não vou colocar mais que isso pois sei que fica lento, quando eu antigir essa meta já coloco mais clientes em outro AP Mikrotik, bom minha dúvida é estou iniciando em 2.4ghz por ser barato e viável aos clientes, andei pesquisando antenas cliente e encontrei uma com o valor razoável, a marca da antena é AMPLIMATIC vou deixar o link dessa antena queria saber se não vai ter problema pois vou usar o sistema de gerenciamento Mikrotik. Então galera me falem se essa antena da pra o que estou impondo, vou atender em um areio de 1.8km no máximo. Olhem o link da antena

https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ete-gratis-_JM

Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Murilopeixotoalmeida

Amigo, não achei muito legal sua ideia não... Por começar com equipamentos baratos, vc está certo, mas 2.4ghz acho que já está por fora, sem contar que esta antena tem saída usb..

Minha dica: Começa com uma rb 750r2 p fazer seu servidor e como AP usa uma rb 912 + Painel setorial, e nos clientes wom 5000 siso ou mimo, dependendo da distância...

Com esse conjunto vc vai poder colocar uns 25 clientes rodando liso..

----------


## TsouzaR

> Mais um querendo se aventurar...


Pois é. Pelo visto, ele sabe nem a diferença entre 5GHz e 2.4GHz e já quer mexer com provedor. Esse pessoal está achando que estão abrindo um carrinho de pipoca na rua, PQP. Não devem se quer saber que esse mercado é regulado e é preciso ter autorização da Anatel para operar (o ideal seria um livre mercado, mas não é a realidade, por enquanto, então sigamos as regras vigentes). Nesses casos de ignorância, fico feliz quando a fiscalização chega, lacra tudo, processa o cara e ele é condenado.

Em outro tópico, o cara falava que a cidade dele tinha muitas árvores, então iria colocar 512Kbps a mais do que o contratado nos planos para compensar a "interferência das árvores". Além da falta de conhecimento, ainda tem preguiça de tentar desviar das árvores. Eu ri muito com isso, hahahahaha.

5Mbps em 2.4GHz, boa piada. Se conseguir 1Mbps é muito, e ainda vai ser instável, mesmo que ofertasse apenas 128Kbps.

E R$200 de instalação é caro? Um CPE 5GHz (que os provedores de sua região devem estar usando, já ninguém mais gasta com 2.4GHz) custa sozinho mais que isso, caramba. Mesmo se usasse esse lixo de antena 2.4GHz com USB aí por R$100, a instalação não tem somente isso: ferragens e cabos não são de graça. Além disso, com essa bagaça USB, somente 1 computador poderá usar a conexão, em um tempo em que a maioria da população usa mais o smartphone. Como vai colocar um roteador assim? Pois é, inclui o custo de um roteador na instalação do cliente.

O autor que me desculpe pela arrogância na resposta, mas é preciso saber que provedor não é brincadeira de criança e as coisas não são tão simples assim. Sem falar que há milhares de tópicos falando da mesma coisa por aqui.

----------


## Luistec

Só mais uma coisa, eu trabalho em um provedor, há anos e entendo bem de qualquer equipamento, digo isso por que é eu que instalo, os equipamentos na torre, é eu que instalo fibra igual um doido nos clientes, trabalho igual um condenado, e ganho nem um terço do que mereço, sei que montar um provedor, vou ter que trabalhar em dobro, mais é pra mim, eu conheço bem o pessoal aqui sei muito bem o que eles usam, e as necessidades deles, não vou montar um provedor agora para clientes que só quer baixar vídeos, filmes, "pesados" etc os usuários que tenho em vista são usuários casuais simples, que usa no máximo Facebook e whatsapp, não são garotões que vão para o xvideos, aqui o provedor trabalha nas duas frequências e por fibra também e ambas estão estável, pois aqui não é tão poluído a 2.4 ainda é viável aqui, então antes de julgar entenda que todo lugar não é igual a todo lugar ok.

Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## lleonardo

Luistec, o problema é que você precisará manter o computador ligado para que as demais pessoas usem pela wifi. Colocar a internet direto no computador do cliente só dá problema. Se ele configurar algo errado, futucar onde não deve, formatar o pc, etc, ele vai te chamar pra ir resolver e isso gera custo. No final das contas, o barato vai sair caro. Hoje em dia pra entregar 5Mb com rádio mimo 5.8 já é meio complicado, imagina com essa antena aí e 2.4 ainda por cima.

----------


## Luistec

Vou procurar um bom fornecedor, das CPE 5ghz vou fornecer nas duas frequências, pensei bem é melhor, depois vou para fibra tenho bons contatos, consigo a bons preço, pelo menos tem algo bom em trabalhar para um provedor, não é a experiência rsrsrs é os contatos dos fornecedores.

Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## fhayashi

Bom, como já conhece os equipamentos e como funciona, o principal é pensar na estratégia da empresa. Ela direciona investimentos e equipamentos e não o contrário.

----------


## TsouzaR

1. Acha que um desktop ou notebook ligado 100% do tempo, funcionando como ponto de acesso, vai ser a mesma coisa que um roteador, pfff... Além dos problemas que o @*lleonardo* mencionou, deixe um computador ligado desse jeito e verá como a conta de energia vai sair mais cara que o plano que o cara contratou. Isso é gambiarra, ninguém sério considera fazer uma porcaria dessas.

2. Vai sonhando com seus 5Mbps (ou qualquer coisa acima de 1Mbps) em 2.4GHz, ainda mais usando esses lixos de grade com USB. Se ao menos falasse em CPE tipo box, como WOG212, NanoStation M2 ou SXT Lite2, com suporte a 802.11n, até conseguiria alguma coisa ainda inferior a 5GHz, mas razoável (com uma diferença de preço irrisória para CPEs 5GHz), mas quer ir na onda de preço baixo e daqui a pouco fala até em usar lata de óleo como antena. Quem foca em preço sempre peca em qualidade. Se o cliente não quer comprar um CPE ideal (nem é tão caro; se não puder pagar isso, se quer vai aguentar pagar a mensalidade), você vai vender um serviço porco por preço menor? Vai ser queimar todo no mercado por besteira.

3. Montar provedor não é só questão de técnica e comércio. Já está providenciando seu CNPJ, CREA, RT e licença SCM? Ou nem sabia que precisava disso? Sabe que tem que ter projeto, autorização e pagar aluguel para usar os postes, se no futuro partir para fibra, como disse que pretende, certo? Só estou querendo dizer que ser funcionário de provedor não te faz um conhecedor de tudo que precisa para manter um, a não ser que você trabalhe bem próximo ao dono e dessas questões mais administrativas.

Esse seu tópico realmente deu uma impressão de que se tratava de mais um desses aventureiros sem noção, mas se sabe o que está fazendo, ok, vai fundo. No mais, desculpe-me pela grosseria, não é nada pessoal, é que já peguei raiva desse jeito como muitos estão tratando provedores, como se fosse uma brincadeira (não estou dizendo agora que é seu caso, até porque disse que sabe o que está fazendo).

Ah, a não ser que esse seu projeto de provedor seja para uma cidade muito pequena (10 mil habitantes, no máximo) ou com até uns 3 provedores, 5GHz já está um caos terrível.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Meu amigo não sou burro como você não, mencionei que trabalho em um provedor será que tá "claro" meu amigo não léu direito, vejo que você só entende de ignorância esse é o assunto que você entende, tenho contato no CREA tenho amigos técnico tenho firma aberta, deixa de ser ignorante que para ter licença é fácil é só ter o dinheiro para pagar e isso eu tenho, sua opinião dispenso.
> 
> Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App


Eu não te ofendi em nenhuma de minhas mensagens, apesar de ter sido duro no que falei, então em retribuição: vá se ferrar, palhaço. Trabalha em provedor? Grande coisa! Era para eu te chamar de mestre agora? hahahahahaha. 

Se não quer receber críticas e sugestões sobre sua ideia apresentada abertamente, veio fazer o que aqui? Parece que já sabemos quem é o ignorante nesse tópico, que se quer saber usar um fórum, talvez nem a Internet. 

Quais são suas contribuições aqui no fórum? Qual é sua reputação? Dobre a língua e tenha respeito por todos, mal educado. Você veio com sua dúvida e quer dar uma de sabichão encima de quem tenta te ajudar? Hilário. Pois sou eu é quem me recuso agora a te fornecer qualquer informação. Por minha parte, você vai ficar chupando o dedo em todos seus tópicos.

Esse foi meu último post nesse tópico em que a questão toda já foi esclarecida.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Só mais uma coisa, eu trabalho em um provedor, há anos e entendo bem de qualquer equipamento, digo isso por que é eu que instalo, os equipamentos na torre, é eu que instalo fibra igual um doido nos clientes, trabalho igual um condenado, e ganho nem um terço do que mereço, sei que montar um provedor, vou ter que trabalhar em dobro, mais é pra mim, eu conheço bem o pessoal aqui sei muito bem o que eles usam, e as necessidades deles, não vou montar um provedor agora para clientes que só quer baixar vídeos, filmes, "pesados" etc os usuários que tenho em vista são usuários casuais simples, que usa no máximo Facebook e whatsapp, não são garotões que vão para o xvideos, aqui o provedor trabalha nas duas frequências e por fibra também e ambas estão estável, pois aqui não é tão poluído a 2.4 ainda é viável aqui, então antes de julgar entenda que todo lugar não é igual a todo lugar ok.
> 
> Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App


Me assustei com você:
- Dizer que não ganha nem 1/3 do que merece.
Procure emprego em outro provedor pra testar seu valor no mercado e saber se seu conhecimento é realmente bom.
Adquira mais experiência em outro provedor.

- Entender bem de qualquer equipamento.
Suas dúvidas dizem o contrário. talvez apontar e passar cabos e fixar não seja tudo que se precisa saber. Preencher formulário com parâmetros pré orientados sem saber o motivo não quer dizer saber do equipamento.
Eu me considero bom pra caramba de MT e sei que não sou bom nas configurações do rádio dele, e sei só o básico do BGP e OSPF.

Mas como os colegas disseram não quero te ofender quero poupar você do risco.

- Dinheiro eu tenho.
Ganhando nem 1/3 do que merece deveria valorizar o que conseguiu acomular ou você tá pra torrar o dinheiro de alguém que acreditou no seu discurso de conhecedor.

Cuido estude melhor antes de partir pra prática, mercado tem pra todos não quero te desanimar pra evitar concorrente.

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## Luistec

Obg, assim que gosto, respota sem estresse obg amigo

----------


## brunozerves

Você veio pedir se um equipamento é bom, depois disse para o @*TsouzaR* que entende bem de qualquer equipamento... Fiquei confuso, como podemos te ajudar?


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Luistec

Falei que não conheço a marca "amplimatic" nunca vi uma nem imaginava que existia essa marca, perguntei isso, fora a isso não queria respostas fora mais responderam tudo menos a minha pergunta, interessante

----------


## brunozerves

Entendi, na verdade, nunca ouvi falar dessa marca aí pra ser sincero... Acredito que considerando os valores de equipamentos, Mikrotik e Ubiquiti são o mínimo do mínimo... Na minha opinião, vale a pena apostar na entrega de serviço com alto padrão de qualidade, e não o preço baixo... 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Luistec

É Bruno, isso é mais que verdade, tudo é de risco, não importa o ramo, o que tem que ser feito é tentar, não importa se vai da certo, o segredo não é ouvir opiniões que ao invés de apoiar faz o contrário, valeu bruno.

----------


## eduardomazolini

> É Bruno, isso é mais que verdade, tudo é de risco, não importa o ramo, o que tem que ser feito é tentar, não importa se vai da certo, o segredo não é ouvir opiniões que ao invés de apoiar faz o contrário, valeu bruno.


 @*Luistec* uma pergunta pessoal: você é evangélico?

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## 1929

então vamos direto ao ponto: Nem abri o link do anúncio. Amplimatic é uma marca de antenas. Antenas voltadas para TV. Se está fazendo antenas para provedor ainda não tem nome no mercado para isso. Como você mesmo disse, nunca ouviu falar. E para provedor confesso que é a primeira vez que vejo. Pode até funcionar. Até a Aquário ( e não aquarius, como normalmente citam ) é mais conhecida. Porque trocar o certo pelo duvidoso. Vá pelo que a maioria já usa.

Quanto ao resto, pelo que já escreveu acho que não há porque sugerir. Já está por dentro do setor...

Se quer saber mais sobre Amplimatic, dê uma pesquisada no Google para ver o que espera o futuro dela...

----------


## fhayashi

Acho que essas marcas sem renome na área podem ser testadas em pontos de menor importância, mas como esse será o primeiro e único pop no momento, melhor ir no tiro certo.

----------


## eduardomazolini

Mais reflexão:
Aqui não temos sotaque,
Não temos cor,
Não temos altura,
Não temos atitudes que demonstram opção sexual.
Não conhecemos nada uns dos outros.

Ou seja o pré-conceito não pode ser aplicado.

Por que muitos julgaram o colega como equivocado ou incompetente (no sentido original) para executar o que se propõe?

Enviado de meu SM-G800H usando Tapatalk

----------


## Zarttron

Meu Deus, é cada um que aparece. Amigo estude no fórum e aprenda o que vc precisa. Ficar mendigando algo mastigado aqui os mais antigos estão tarimbado disso. Suas perguntas existem de toneladas aqui e com certeza todos respondidas a contento. E lhe digo se vc começar a cobrar muito barato, ou vc é rico ou vai vender uma internet de M__R_a e com certeza seus concorrentes vão convidar a tia Ana para lhe fazer uma visita.

----------


## ShadowRed

> Falei que não conheço a marca "amplimatic" nunca vi uma nem imaginava que existia essa marca, perguntei isso, fora a isso não queria respostas fora mais responderam tudo menos a minha pergunta, interessante


Precisa conhecer a marcar para saber que a tecnologia dela está uns 5 anos ultrapassada? 
200 reais para instalar é caro ? 
Me desculpe, mas você ainda não tem conhecimento suficiente para começar.



Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## ShadowRed

> Mais reflexão:
> Aqui não temos sotaque,
> Não temos cor,
> Não temos altura,
> Não temos atitudes que demonstram opção sexual.
> Não conhecemos nada uns dos outros.
> 
> Ou seja o pré-conceito não pode ser aplicado.
> 
> ...


Você leu a pergunta dele ? Se ele é tudo que descreveu depois, jamais perguntaria o básico do básico. 
Como já falei aqui, daqui a pouco vai vir um "super técnico" falar se da pra montar um provedor usando o celular dele roteado e preso por durex na antena de TV. 



Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## eduardomazolini

> Você leu a pergunta dele ? Se ele é tudo que descreveu depois, jamais perguntaria o básico do básico. 
> Como já falei aqui, daqui a pouco vai vir um "super técnico" falar se da pra montar um provedor usando o celular dele roteado e preso por durex na antena de TV.





> tudo é de risco, não importa o ramo, o que tem que ser feito é tentar, não importa se vai da certo, o segredo não é ouvir opiniões que ao invés de apoiar faz o contrário


A principio achei que fosse fé, mas ai chega no final pouco antes de fazer o cara ajoelha e pede uma luz, reflete tudo que ouviu mesmo que de forma inconsciente e Deus ajuda, ele não faz a merda.

Mas to com medo de ser arrogância, super ego.

Quis dizer com meu post que, ta todo mundo sem a existência de qualquer pré-conceito dizendo - você vai fazer merda - de uma forma bem mais ou menos ofensiva, mas o recado é esse. Ai a pessoa fiz - o segredo não é ouvir.

O SEBRAE ensina a calcular esses riscos, o segredo não é arriscar e vê se dá certo. Eu não fiz isso. Conheço quem fez, mas não esta com o comercio aberto, conto mais histórias de fracasso do que sucesso nesta roleta russa (essa só falta uma bala ao invés de ter só uma bala). 

Eu to parando de seguir esse tópico. Que alguém (SEBRAE, DEUS, Buda) ajude.

----------


## vagnerricardo

> Só mais uma coisa, eu trabalho em um provedor, há anos e entendo bem de qualquer equipamento, digo isso por que é eu que instalo, os equipamentos na torre, é eu que instalo fibra igual um doido nos clientes, trabalho igual um condenado, e ganho nem um terço do que mereço, sei que montar um provedor, vou ter que trabalhar em dobro, mais é pra mim, eu conheço bem o pessoal aqui sei muito bem o que eles usam, e as necessidades deles, não vou montar um provedor agora para clientes que só quer baixar vídeos, filmes, "pesados" etc os usuários que tenho em vista são usuários casuais simples, que usa no máximo Facebook e whatsapp, não são garotões que vão para o xvideos, aqui o provedor trabalha nas duas frequências e por fibra também e ambas estão estável, pois aqui não é tão poluído a 2.4 ainda é viável aqui, então antes de julgar entenda que todo lugar não é igual a todo lugar ok.
> 
> Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App



Boa noite Luistec, Vamos por parte OK?

primeiro, bacana é ter uma infraestrutura razoável, pra isso acho que deveria dar uma garimpada em equipamentos melhores e que não lhe tragam tanta dor de cabeça, 
Você trabalha na área? bacana! isso já ajuda bastante, mas pra não cometer o mesmo erro que eu cometi e que muitas pessoas aqui no forum cometeram eu posso te sugerir uma coisa?, Então, a sugestão e criar um padrão desde o começo, na epoca que comecei usei um AProuter e antena omini (comprei esses kits de ML) foi um terror, até entender que precisava de equipamentos bons, paineis setoriais e tudo mais demorou bastante, gastei uns 2 anos pra me adequar, e aprender a usar ROS (sistema operacional que roda nos Famosos MIKROTIK´s)

Segundo, vi pessoas comentando e criticando você em relação a CNPJ e SCM, Concordo plenamente, mas honestamente?! faça da forma que achar que será melhor pra você, 15 clientes não pagam nem a conta de luz, então se for pensar em CNPJ e SCM agora jamais irá começar o negocio,

Realmente, se for iniciar seu negocio irá trabalhar muito mais do quê trabalha pro seu patrão, mas tem a parte boa, que é obviamente a gratificação de ver tudo que você montou funcionando...

Quanto a utilização de conteúdo de seus assinantes, pense da seguinte forma, usuário é usuário se vão usar ytb , xvideos, jogar, ou simplesmente baixar e-mails tem que ser indiferente pra você, isso não é um problema seu, já quê, você na função de provedor deve conceder acesso livre e irrestrito dos conteúdos aos assinantes. logo, eles serão o seu ganha pão e também sua maldição, (clientes são xaropes)

2.4GHZ é uma excelente frequência para iniciar, apesar de pouca banda passante tem um preço bem acessível, irá servir de "laboratório" para futuramente migrar pro 5.8 ou qualquer que seja a próxima tecnologia

Fibra tem um custo alto, além das OLTS (caso pense em usar GPON) , fora maquinas de fusão , conectorização, escadas, cordoalhas, esticadores, e tudo mais que se for necessário para o bom cumprimento e padrão da infra da FO, pense nisso daqui a uns 5 anos, e sugiro só usar FO quando regularizar sua empresa que até lá, já terá um giro bacana para bancar as custas do negocio.

5mb é pouco, mas dará conta do recado durante algum tempo, eu comecei um 1mb full da telefônica por frame-relay, sofria e pelejava, (não tinha conhecimento técnico na área de provedores) (P.S o correto é MB e não MG, adeque-se as nomenclaturas assim não pagará mico entre os entendido da área  :Wink:  )

Quanto ganhar 1/3 do que merece, é uma coisa lamentavel, isso faz parte do mercado mesmo, ele costuma prostituir bons profissionais isso é para manter o bom profissional adestrado e não dar "asas" a eles..

Antena Amplimatic? , Cai fora dessa, no ML tem muito anuncio de equipamentos milagrosos, não tente fazer tão diferente do padrão, todos carros tem 4 rodas e 1 volante, carros com 4 volantes e 1 roda não é carro...
provedores do mais básico ao mais avançado de redes mistas usam OLT para fibra e rádios 5.8Ghz e poucos 2.4Ghz, tudo em painéis setoriais e/ou em lugares mais isolados Omini
logo, mantenha essa regrinha que a chave do sucesso. 

A galera aqui do fórum é gente boa, alguns tem uma visão um pouco mais ortodoxa em relação a start de negócios, justamente porquê não devem ter passado talvez as dificuldades de inciar negocio no perrengue, mas sugiro a você que leia tudo, e "sublinhe" o que lhe parecer útil e favorável, e o que não for de seu interesse NO MOMENTO , descarte, daqui a alguns meses depois de estar oferecendo e estando em operação volte, releia todos os comentários e irá ter uma visão diferente.

P.S: não costumo redigir grandes textos, mas isso aqui é pra manter a paz e voltar ao assunto inicial que é sua duvida, perdão caso tenha escrito demais, acho que o café me deixou inspirado.

Abraço Fraternal.

Vagner.Santos.'

----------


## vagnerricardo

> A principio achei que fosse fé, mas ai chega no final pouco antes de fazer o cara ajoelha e pede uma luz, reflete tudo que ouviu mesmo que de forma inconsciente e Deus ajuda, ele não faz a merda.
> 
> Mas to com medo de ser arrogância, super ego.
> 
> Quis dizer com meu post que, ta todo mundo sem a existência de qualquer pré-conceito dizendo - você vai fazer merda - de uma forma bem mais ou menos ofensiva, mas o recado é esse. Ai a pessoa fiz - o segredo não é ouvir.
> 
> O SEBRAE ensina a calcular esses riscos, o segredo não é arriscar e vê se dá certo. Eu não fiz isso. Conheço quem fez, mas não esta com o comercio aberto, conto mais histórias de fracasso do que sucesso nesta roleta russa (essa só falta uma bala ao invés de ter só uma bala). 
> 
> Eu to parando de seguir esse tópico. Que alguém (SEBRAE, DEUS, Buda) ajude.




bonitão! volta aqui e acompanha!!, precisamos de pessoas como você auxiliando o forum!

Corre não mané!!!!

abraço.

----------


## franciskv

> Seria bem trágico se o patrão dele estivesse lendo esse tópico.


Kkkkkkkk

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## franciskv

> Meu Deus, é cada um que aparece. Amigo estude no fórum e aprenda o que vc precisa. Ficar mendigando algo mastigado aqui os mais antigos estão tarimbado disso. Suas perguntas existem de toneladas aqui e com certeza todos respondidas a contento. E lhe digo se vc começar a cobrar muito barato, ou vc é rico ou vai vender uma internet de M__R_a e com certeza seus concorrentes vão convidar a tia Ana para lhe fazer uma visita.


A tia ANA é a primeira convidada dá festa kkkkkk

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## franciskv

> Boa noite Luistec, Vamos por parte OK?
> 
> primeiro, bacana é ter uma infraestrutura razoável, pra isso acho que deveria dar uma garimpada em equipamentos melhores e que não lhe tragam tanta dor de cabeça, 
> Você trabalha na área? bacana! isso já ajuda bastante, mas pra não cometer o mesmo erro que eu cometi e que muitas pessoas aqui no forum cometeram eu posso te sugerir uma coisa?, Então, a sugestão e criar um padrão desde o começo, na epoca que comecei usei um AProuter e antena omini (comprei esses kits de ML) foi um terror, até entender que precisava de equipamentos bons, paineis setoriais e tudo mais demorou bastante, gastei uns 2 anos pra me adequar, e aprender a usar ROS (sistema operacional que roda nos Famosos MIKROTIK´s)
> 
> Segundo, vi pessoas comentando e criticando você em relação a CNPJ e SCM, Concordo plenamente, mas honestamente?! faça da forma que achar que será melhor pra você, 15 clientes não pagam nem a conta de luz, então se for pensar em CNPJ e SCM agora jamais irá começar o negocio,
> 
> Realmente, se for iniciar seu negocio irá trabalhar muito mais do quê trabalha pro seu patrão, mas tem a parte boa, que é obviamente a gratificação de ver tudo que você montou funcionando...
> 
> ...


O correto e Megabit mb/s taxa de transferência com b minúsculo MB é megabyte tamanho de arquivo, 1byte equivale a 8 bits

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viatel

2.4 nao esta ultrapassado, os equipamentos é que estão, agora se o cara colocar uma rb912 2.4Ghz e uma sxt 2.4 tambem, vai trafegar os mesmos dados que 5.8 trafega, e com mais qualidade se for uma região com arvores. 

Pq voces acham que tao querendo tirar tv analogica dos 500 aos 800 mhz? seria pra levar tv digital aos pobres???? será que o governo dessa vez quer favorecer ?? quem ?? as familias ou as grandes telecom de olho nesta frequencia???

----------


## franciskv

> 2.4 nao esta ultrapassado, os equipamentos é que estão, agora se o cara colocar uma rb912 2.4Ghz e uma sxt 2.4 tambem, vai trafegar os mesmos dados que 5.8 trafega, e com mais qualidade se for uma região com arvores. 
> 
> Pq voces acham que tao querendo tirar tv analogica dos 500 aos 800 mhz? seria pra levar tv digital aos pobres???? será que o governo dessa vez quer favorecer ?? quem ?? as familias ou as grandes telecom de olho nesta frequencia???


Nunca conseguirá a mesma banda de 5ghz em 2.4ghz, se fosse assim os roteadores domésticos de 750mbs seriam 2.4ghz e não seriam banda dupla para em 5ghz ter mais banda piada isso o que faz diferença é onde está a ERB que enviará o sinal o cara terá que fazer uma instalação bem feita se tiver árvores aumenta o tamanho do tubo ou já pensa em montar a torre em um ponto estratégico(frequência maior já está dizendo a frequência de envio/recebimento é maior)

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## ShadowRed

> 2.4 nao esta ultrapassado, os equipamentos é que estão, agora se o cara colocar uma rb912 2.4Ghz e uma sxt 2.4 tambem, vai trafegar os mesmos dados que 5.8 trafega, e com mais qualidade se for uma região com arvores. 
> 
> Pq voces acham que tao querendo tirar tv analogica dos 500 aos 800 mhz? seria pra levar tv digital aos pobres???? será que o governo dessa vez quer favorecer ?? quem ?? as familias ou as grandes telecom de olho nesta frequencia???


É... estou vendo que entende bem de RF, não tem nem como argumentar. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## viatel

> Nunca conseguirá a mesma banda de 5ghz em 2.4ghz, se fosse assim os roteadores domésticos de 750mbs seriam 2.4ghz e não seriam banda dupla para em 5ghz ter mais banda piada isso o que faz diferença é onde está a ERB que enviará o sinal o cara terá que fazer uma instalação bem feita se tiver árvores aumenta o tamanho do tubo ou já pensa em montar a torre em um ponto estratégico(frequência maior já está dizendo a frequência de envio/recebimento é maior)
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


e quem disse que em 5ghz vai passar esses 750mb num roteador domestico, estou falando de pratica, não de publicidade. 
Então as teles estão erradas em colocar o 4G em 800mhz ?

----------


## ShadowRed

> e quem disse que em 5ghz vai passar esses 750mb num roteador domestico, estou falando de pratica, não de publicidade. 
> Então as teles estão erradas em colocar o 4G em 800mhz ?


Apesar do seu vasto conhecimento na área, acho que você não entendeu as diferentes tecnologias empregadas na distribuição. A uma pequena diferença entre o padrão empregado nos equipamento outdoor hoje usado para redes Wireless e o padrão empregado pra 3G, 4G/LTE. 
A frequência de banda 28 do LTE, também conhecida como 700 MHz APT, não usa o mesmo padrão nosso de wireless. 
A única vantagem para eles em baixar a frequência, é a penetração maior em obstáculos.

Mas você conhece muito sobre RF, deve está usando em seu provedor antes em 900MHz e entregando velocidade de 10 a 20 Mb/s, atras de árvores e morros. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## franciskv

> e quem disse que em 5ghz vai passar esses 750mb num roteador domestico, estou falando de pratica, não de publicidade. 
> Então as teles estão erradas em colocar o 4G em 800mhz ?


Modulação não significa banda garantida não sei se você já viu algo sobre 4g mais operam em potência bem mais alta que nosso 2.4 e 5ghz e em muitos casos vários canais na faixa dos 800mhz por exemplo em com multiplexação 4x4 mimo então acho que não são erradas e vai atingir seus objetos agora piada é você dizer que 2.4ghz com potência Muito menor e apenas 1 canal ser igual a 5ghz onde pode chegar atualmente a utilizar o espaço de 8 ou mais canais para transmissão de dados (e outra os rádios das operadoras são profissionais) é como comparar fusca com Hilux para passar em atoleiro

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## franciskv

> Apesar do seu vasto conhecimento na área, acho que você não entendeu as diferentes tecnologias empregadas na distribuição. A uma pequena diferença entre o padrão empregado nos equipamento outdoor hoje usado para redes Wireless e o padrão empregado pra 3G, 4G/LTE. 
> A frequência de banda 28 do LTE, também conhecida como 700 MHz APT, não usa o mesmo padrão nosso de wireless. 
> A única vantagem para eles em baixar a frequência, é a penetração maior em obstáculos.
> 
> Mas você conhece muito sobre RF, deve está usando em seu provedor antes em 900MHz e entregando velocidade de 10 a 20 Mb/s, atras de árvores e morros. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


Cara você está mitando com seus comentários kkkk 

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## viatel

Resumindo, o amigo pode sim ír de 2.4Ghz funciona!!!, mas, mas, mas.. as empresas ubiquiti, intelbras não investiram mais novos projetos nesta frequencia. Por isso fica INVIAVEL (neste momento, o futuro é incerto) trabalhar com 2.4 para transmitir na torre.

A frequencia é boa, os equipamentos não!

atualmente eu recomendaria RB912 5.8Ghz com Basestation 16dbi 120º ubiquiti pra mim é o equipamento mais em conta e mais robusto do momento.

----------


## 1929

> Nunca conseguirá a mesma banda de 5ghz em 2.4ghz, se fosse assim os roteadores domésticos de 750mbs seriam 2.4ghz e não seriam banda dupla para em 5ghz ter mais banda piada isso o que faz diferença é onde está a ERB que enviará o sinal o cara terá que fazer uma instalação bem feita se tiver árvores aumenta o tamanho do tubo ou já pensa em montar a torre em um ponto estratégico(frequência maior já está dizendo a frequência de envio/recebimento é maior)
> 
> Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App


Acho que vários estão tentando dizer a mesma coisa mas com enfoques diferentes.

5.8 é frequencia maior que 2.4, inegavelmente, mas não por ser envio/recebimento maior. Esta é uma consequencia natural das leis de física que vai permitir mais banda. 
Ela é maior porque a oscilação em 5.8 se dá com ondas senoidais menores. Menor amplitude da senoide maior a frequencia.
Porém senoidais menores resultam em feixes de irradiação mais estreitos e por isso com menos chance de vencer obstáculos como árvores.

Lógicamente que num ambiente de visada comprometida o 2.4 por ser uma frequencia de menor oscilação vai se sair melhor em teoria. Uma medição de sinal entre estes pontos pode ser muito melhor em 2.4 usando equipamento com mesma potencia e mesmo ganho de antenas, para fins de comparação. Mas isso só encarando o quesito sinal. A prática é outra por muitos fatores como o caso dos equipamentos obsoletos que já comentaram. 

Por falar em obsoleto, qual a diferença entre equipamentos 2.4 e 5.8 a não ser a oscilação?
equipamentos 2.4 usando 20mhz já ocupam muito espaço, imaginem usando os 40mhz. Equipammentos 5.8, especialmente AC podem agregar mais largura de banda. Mas isso só deveria ser utilizado em casos muito específicos. Não para atender clientes. Então sob a ótica dos obsoletos os dois não são muito diferentes. 
Creio eu que por serem equipamentos de radiação restrita deve haver algum impedimento legal para aplicar os recursos utilizados em outras frequencias licenciadas.

Assim que usar ou não 2.4 hoje é mais por questão de opção do provedor e para determinadas situações. Como uma opção seria o caso de um ponto de acesso com futuro incerto sobre crescimento e exigência de mais banda. Custos de equipamentos hoje quase não pesa tanto na balança. A maioria já tem alguma coisa em 2.4 parada e pode reaproveitar.

Já em 700mhz a oscilação da frequencia gera ondas senoidas bem maiores. Isso permite que o alcance seja muitas vezes melhor. Contorna obstáculos e não exige visada direta. Mas por outro lado, "leva" menos informação na modulação, ou seja, passa menos dados..
O que a tecnologia faz então é melhorar os equipamentos para que o rendimento compense a perda de banda passante. Novos protocolos, transmissão e recepção em frequencias separadas etc etc.

Porque não se aplica a mesma tecnologia em 2.4? Talvez não seja interessante comercialmente ou até mesmo possa haver algum impedimento sobre as formas de modulação permitidas. Não sei... O que sei é que o uso de frequencias para tais e tais serviços não é por preferencia nacional ou porque um lobby de empresas assim o faz. Existem acordos internacionais e o Brasil é signatário desses acordos. Por isso volta e meia vemos alterações nas atribuições de serviços para determinadas faixas de frequencia.
O que as autoridades estão fazendo é realocação de serviços em outras faixas para 'limpar' o 700mhz para que possa ser usado em um tipo de serviço que está com tecnologia de ponta. Transmissão de sinal de TV pode muito bem ocupar outra faixa sem prejuízo e até com mais qualidade...
Quanto vai valer cada outorga em 700mhz? Uma fortuna... Porque deixar que este 'ouro' fique no esquecimento tecnológico? Isto acontece no mundo inteiro. E ai o poder público está de olho na arrecadação gerada. As operadoras vão ganhar? Sim, mas aí já é outro papo mais doutrinário. A verdade é que mesmo que fosse liberada para uso de pequenos provedores, poucos, muito poucos teriam cacife financeiro para bancar esta frequencia.

----------


## Bruno

KKKKKKKKKK eu morrrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## Bruno

> Olá sou novo aqui, bom estou iniciando um pequeno provedor via rádio, criando planos bem baratos e básicos tipo, 1MG até 5MG no máximo, pois aqui onde moro a internet é muito cara, os caras "donos" dos megas provedores estão cobrando 200 reais por instalação achei isso não muito legal, bom estou usando Mikrotik o sistema Mikrotik, deste controle de banda etc equipamento "meia boca" pois equipamentos suporta no máximo 15 clientes, não vou colocar mais que isso pois sei que fica lento, quando eu antigir essa meta já coloco mais clientes em outro AP Mikrotik, bom minha dúvida é estou iniciando em 2.4ghz por ser barato e viável aos clientes, andei pesquisando antenas cliente e encontrei uma com o valor razoável, a marca da antena é AMPLIMATIC vou deixar o link dessa antena queria saber se não vai ter problema pois vou usar o sistema de gerenciamento Mikrotik. Então galera me falem se essa antena da pra o que estou impondo, vou atender em um areio de 1.8km no máximo. Olhem o link da antena
> 
> https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...ete-gratis-_JM
> 
> Enviado via MotoE2(4G-LTE) usando UnderLinux App



Vamos la

Se não quer ser igual os outros provedor não trabalhe com 2.4 mais se quizer meta a cara como CPE é show de bola para prano de ate 5MG vai funcionar super bem 

e ignore estes caras são tudo loke ficam perdendo o tempo deles tentando te mostrar como funciona, pra que né vc é o cara do wireless. eles tem inveja de vc 
este @*ab5x2* é um ze ruela trabalha pra um provedorzinho que so tem uns 9 mil assinantes 
invejosos

para de mostrar de como um provedor deve ser seus loke

----------


## viatel

Bom resumindo, se for usar 5.8 use o canal 140 (5700mhz) ele é o melhor canal do 5.8.

Aqui uso em quase todos meus pontos e sempre fica bom.

----------


## 1929

> Bom resumindo, se for usar 5.8 use o canal 140 (5700mhz) ele é o melhor canal do 5.8.
> 
> Aqui uso em quase todos meus pontos e sempre fica bom.


Ai vai depender do local. Se estiver com o 140 muito ocupado não vai fazer milagres.

----------


## sphreak

> @*1929*, me perdoa mas não dá pra ter paciência com esse @*viatel*. Eu nunca li tanta asneira num tópico só, é muita burrice pra um cara só.


Isso aí ta que nem os posts de uma galera que se diz "tecnico" e não conhece o print screen... Vai e tira foto do monitor... Daí eu me lembro da piada da loira que passou corretivo no vidro do monitor pra apagar o texto do word... Dou risada sozinho uns instantes... Depois entro numa bad tentando entender... "Como que pode isso"???

----------


## Bruno

> @*1929*, me perdoa mas não dá pra ter paciência com esse @*viatel*. Eu nunca li tanta asneira num tópico só, é muita burrice pra um cara só.


kkkkk larga mão se ser invejo, apartir de hoje só 140 na cabeça

----------


## viatel

@*ab5x2*, parece que vc que não entende de Radio coisa nenhuma, talvez nem usou 5.8Ghz ainda, a gente aqui ja usa 5.8 a muito tempo bem antes do 2.4 Ghz nois ja usava.

agora testa este canal e vc vai ver que é o melhor canal sim.

----------


## Bruno

o @*ab5x2* vc é fraco e sem talento TUTU seu amador vai cuidar do seu juniper la que vc ganha mais seu invejoso, @*viatel* liga não estes caras ai tem inveja do seu vasto conhecimento , seu nohall em provedor deve ser incomparável .
Eu ficaria ludibriado se o Sr Ilmo @*viatel* publicasse um pouco mais do seu porrifólio em RF e provedor

----------


## Bruno

> Tá certo, eu não entendo nada mesmo. Eu sou muito invejoso por saber que você usava 5GHz muito antes de mim, tenho tanta inveja por não trabalhar pra alguém tão grande como você!
> 
> O provedorzinho que atendo é bem pequeno sabe? Acho que eu deveria trabalhar pra você! 
> 
> Ei @*Bruno*, vamos disputar uma vaga no provedorzão desse cara aí?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


O Tutu não temos nohall pra trabalhar pra ele não, nosso conhecimento é muito limitado

----------


## TheGodfather

Esse cara deve ser um fake criado só pra tirar sarro do pessoal do fórum, não é possível...

----------


## Bruno

> Esse cara deve ser um fake criado só pra tirar sarro do pessoal do fórum, não é possível...


olha outro invejoso ai aposto que vc nem usou 5.8 tb, o meu amigo usa antes do 2.4 
aceita gnt aceita que doi menos

----------


## ShadowRed

> @*ab5x2*, parece que vc que não entende de Radio coisa nenhuma, talvez nem usou 5.8Ghz ainda, a gente aqui ja usa 5.8 a muito tempo bem antes do 2.4 Ghz nois ja usava.
> 
> agora testa este canal e vc vai ver que é o melhor canal sim.


Só me responde uma coisa, qual modelo de 5.8Ghz você usava antes dos 2.4Ghz.

Só preciso dessa informação. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Bruno

> Só me responde uma coisa, qual modelo de 5.8Ghz você usava antes dos 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Só preciso dessa informação. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux



Olha outro invejo po vc não acredita no nohall do cara pra vc ter ideia eu acho que ele é dono da GVT pois olha o reverso do ip dele *XXX.XXX.170.235.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br
*não vou deixar o ip inteiro pq vocês são um bando de invejosos e vão querer "raquear" o provedor dele

----------


## fhayashi

Caramba, 

não estava "assistindo" esse tópico!!!!

 :Fight:

----------


## Bruno

> Caramba, 
> 
> não estava "assistindo" esse tópico!!!!


mais um invejoso

----------


## fhayashi

kkkkkk,

já peguei pipoca e coca-cola para assistir

----------


## Bruno

Eu Parei por aki o cara é fantástico surreal agora tenho certeza este cara é dono da GVT 
pensa em um saldo da conta do Itau do cara tem muita Grana

----------


## fhayashi

> Eu Parei por aki o cara é fantástico surreal agora tenho certeza este cara é dono da GVT 
> pensa em um saldo da conta do Itau do cara tem muita Grana


Ter razão já faz tempo que deixou de ser importante nesse tópico. Negócio agora é festa da moçada. kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ShadowRed

> Olha outro invejo po vc não acredita no nohall do cara pra vc ter ideia eu acho que ele é dono da GVT pois olha o reverso do ip dele *XXX.XXX.170.235.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br
> *não vou deixar o ip inteiro pq vocês são um bando de invejosos e vão querer "raquear" o provedor dele


Kkkkkk. Essa foi demais kkkkk cheguei engasgar 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## TheGodfather

> olha outro invejoso ai aposto que vc nem usou 5.8 tb, o meu amigo usa antes do 2.4 
> aceita gnt aceita que doi menos


hahahahahahha, uso o canal 140 em todos os lugares e é bom mesmo. Tenho uma torre com um bullet 5 com mais de 5000 clientes simultâneos. Sabe o segredo? Não sabe pq é amador... Atendo duas cidades próximas aqui com um AP D-link DI-524 ele veio travado para 2.4Ghz mas como eu sou "ráker" eu desbloqueei para mandar sinal em 5700, vendo planos de 50Mbps para cliente residencial por R$ 15,00 tenho somente 1500 clientes simultâneos nesse ap. E controlo tudo isso com uma Rb 133 sem cartões. Acredite por favor.

----------


## Bruno

> hahahahahahha, uso o canal 140 em todos os lugares e é bom mesmo. Tenho uma torre com um bullet 5 com mais de 5000 clientes simultâneos. Sabe o segredo? Não sabe pq é amador... Atendo duas cidades próximas aqui com um AP D-link DI-524 ele veio travado para 2.4Ghz mas como eu sou "ráker" eu desbloqueei para mandar sinal em 5700, vendo planos de 50Mbps para cliente residencial por R$ 15,00 tenho somente 1500 clientes simultâneos nesse ap. E controlo tudo isso com uma Rb 133 sem cartões. Acredite por favor.


Acredito claro que acredito depois que eu vi o nohall do @*viatel* 

Agora eu não tenho esta vasta experiencia do nosso amigo @*viatel*, mais tenho 400 clientes em uma onmi que eu mesmo fiz, e tem mais 400 cliente sem usar radio algum somente antena sabe como ??? fiz a antena pro canal 140 a melhor frequencia 5700 nem de radio precisa

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno*, cadê seu amigo @*viatel*? Ele sumiu, eu acho que ele não vai mais querer me contratar para ser aprendiz e discípulo dele. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


kkkk
deve estar fazendo ptp no canal 140

----------


## 1929

> Bom resumindo, se for usar 5.8 use o canal 140 (5700mhz) ele é o melhor canal do 5.8.
> 
> Aqui uso em quase todos meus pontos e sempre fica bom.


Ai vai depender do local. Se estiver com o 140 muito ocupado não vai fazer milagres.

----------


## sphreak

> @*1929*, me perdoa mas não dá pra ter paciência com esse @*viatel*. Eu nunca li tanta asneira num tópico só, é muita burrice pra um cara só.


Isso aí ta que nem os posts de uma galera que se diz "tecnico" e não conhece o print screen... Vai e tira foto do monitor... Daí eu me lembro da piada da loira que passou corretivo no vidro do monitor pra apagar o texto do word... Dou risada sozinho uns instantes... Depois entro numa bad tentando entender... "Como que pode isso"???

----------


## Bruno

> @*1929*, me perdoa mas não dá pra ter paciência com esse @*viatel*. Eu nunca li tanta asneira num tópico só, é muita burrice pra um cara só.


kkkkk larga mão se ser invejo, apartir de hoje só 140 na cabeça

----------


## viatel

@*ab5x2*, parece que vc que não entende de Radio coisa nenhuma, talvez nem usou 5.8Ghz ainda, a gente aqui ja usa 5.8 a muito tempo bem antes do 2.4 Ghz nois ja usava.

agora testa este canal e vc vai ver que é o melhor canal sim.

----------


## Bruno

o @*ab5x2* vc é fraco e sem talento TUTU seu amador vai cuidar do seu juniper la que vc ganha mais seu invejoso, @*viatel* liga não estes caras ai tem inveja do seu vasto conhecimento , seu nohall em provedor deve ser incomparável .
Eu ficaria ludibriado se o Sr Ilmo @*viatel* publicasse um pouco mais do seu porrifólio em RF e provedor

----------


## Bruno

> Tá certo, eu não entendo nada mesmo. Eu sou muito invejoso por saber que você usava 5GHz muito antes de mim, tenho tanta inveja por não trabalhar pra alguém tão grande como você!
> 
> O provedorzinho que atendo é bem pequeno sabe? Acho que eu deveria trabalhar pra você! 
> 
> Ei @*Bruno*, vamos disputar uma vaga no provedorzão desse cara aí?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


O Tutu não temos nohall pra trabalhar pra ele não, nosso conhecimento é muito limitado

----------


## TheGodfather

Esse cara deve ser um fake criado só pra tirar sarro do pessoal do fórum, não é possível...

----------


## Bruno

> Esse cara deve ser um fake criado só pra tirar sarro do pessoal do fórum, não é possível...


olha outro invejoso ai aposto que vc nem usou 5.8 tb, o meu amigo usa antes do 2.4 
aceita gnt aceita que doi menos

----------


## ShadowRed

> @*ab5x2*, parece que vc que não entende de Radio coisa nenhuma, talvez nem usou 5.8Ghz ainda, a gente aqui ja usa 5.8 a muito tempo bem antes do 2.4 Ghz nois ja usava.
> 
> agora testa este canal e vc vai ver que é o melhor canal sim.


Só me responde uma coisa, qual modelo de 5.8Ghz você usava antes dos 2.4Ghz.

Só preciso dessa informação. 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## Bruno

> Só me responde uma coisa, qual modelo de 5.8Ghz você usava antes dos 2.4Ghz.
> 
> Só preciso dessa informação. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux



Olha outro invejo po vc não acredita no nohall do cara pra vc ter ideia eu acho que ele é dono da GVT pois olha o reverso do ip dele *XXX.XXX.170.235.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br
*não vou deixar o ip inteiro pq vocês são um bando de invejosos e vão querer "raquear" o provedor dele

----------


## fhayashi

Caramba, 

não estava "assistindo" esse tópico!!!!

 :Fight:

----------


## Bruno

> Caramba, 
> 
> não estava "assistindo" esse tópico!!!!


mais um invejoso

----------


## fhayashi

kkkkkk,

já peguei pipoca e coca-cola para assistir

----------


## Bruno

Eu Parei por aki o cara é fantástico surreal agora tenho certeza este cara é dono da GVT 
pensa em um saldo da conta do Itau do cara tem muita Grana

----------


## fhayashi

> Eu Parei por aki o cara é fantástico surreal agora tenho certeza este cara é dono da GVT 
> pensa em um saldo da conta do Itau do cara tem muita Grana


Ter razão já faz tempo que deixou de ser importante nesse tópico. Negócio agora é festa da moçada. kkkkkkkkkkkk

----------


## ShadowRed

> Olha outro invejo po vc não acredita no nohall do cara pra vc ter ideia eu acho que ele é dono da GVT pois olha o reverso do ip dele *XXX.XXX.170.235.dynamic.adsl.gvt.net.br
> *não vou deixar o ip inteiro pq vocês são um bando de invejosos e vão querer "raquear" o provedor dele


Kkkkkk. Essa foi demais kkkkk cheguei engasgar 


Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux

----------


## TheGodfather

> olha outro invejoso ai aposto que vc nem usou 5.8 tb, o meu amigo usa antes do 2.4 
> aceita gnt aceita que doi menos


hahahahahahha, uso o canal 140 em todos os lugares e é bom mesmo. Tenho uma torre com um bullet 5 com mais de 5000 clientes simultâneos. Sabe o segredo? Não sabe pq é amador... Atendo duas cidades próximas aqui com um AP D-link DI-524 ele veio travado para 2.4Ghz mas como eu sou "ráker" eu desbloqueei para mandar sinal em 5700, vendo planos de 50Mbps para cliente residencial por R$ 15,00 tenho somente 1500 clientes simultâneos nesse ap. E controlo tudo isso com uma Rb 133 sem cartões. Acredite por favor.

----------


## Bruno

> hahahahahahha, uso o canal 140 em todos os lugares e é bom mesmo. Tenho uma torre com um bullet 5 com mais de 5000 clientes simultâneos. Sabe o segredo? Não sabe pq é amador... Atendo duas cidades próximas aqui com um AP D-link DI-524 ele veio travado para 2.4Ghz mas como eu sou "ráker" eu desbloqueei para mandar sinal em 5700, vendo planos de 50Mbps para cliente residencial por R$ 15,00 tenho somente 1500 clientes simultâneos nesse ap. E controlo tudo isso com uma Rb 133 sem cartões. Acredite por favor.


Acredito claro que acredito depois que eu vi o nohall do @*viatel* 

Agora eu não tenho esta vasta experiencia do nosso amigo @*viatel*, mais tenho 400 clientes em uma onmi que eu mesmo fiz, e tem mais 400 cliente sem usar radio algum somente antena sabe como ??? fiz a antena pro canal 140 a melhor frequencia 5700 nem de radio precisa

----------


## Bruno

> @*Bruno*, cadê seu amigo @*viatel*? Ele sumiu, eu acho que ele não vai mais querer me contratar para ser aprendiz e discípulo dele. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using UnderLinux


kkkk
deve estar fazendo ptp no canal 140

----------

